# looking for work in lehigh valley, pa



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

I am selling my bagel shop. can use work this winter in the lehigh valley area of pa. I have a chevy 2500 hd with plow and tailgate salt spreader. six years experience. pm me if interested. or cell 610.730.5507 thanks, greg


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

includes phillipsburg,nj area


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you want to drive a skidsteer or know someone who does in Trexlertown?


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Would you be available for the Philadelphia Suburbs area?


----------



## edmuhlb (Sep 6, 2011)

Call me if you need someone in the Philadelphia area I live 15 min away 
856-873-1250 or e-mail [email protected]


----------

